

Taking template inheritance to the next level - dugmartin
http://tierratemplates.com/blog/2009/09/taking-template-inheritance-to-the-next-level/

======
inklesspen
I am 99% sure you can do all of this with Mako templates:
<http://www.makotemplates.org/>

~~~
dugmartin
This is for PHP though.

~~~
inklesspen
Ah, my mistake; I saw the reference to Django templates and assumed Python.

<troll>Try switching to a language that doesn't suck, okay?</troll>

